# [PCBSD] Problem w/ ncftp port PCBSD 7.1.1



## kilowattradio (Jan 30, 2010)

I have used the runports command as root for a package called ncftp. If I use
*pkg_add -r ncftp*
it is fetched and installed.
I also used the make install clean build form source code option with the same results.

When I attempt to run ncftp from the CLI i get the error:

```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libncftp.so.3" not found, required by "ncftp"
```
this library file is built and installed in /usr/local/lib.

How do I tell BSD where to find the library?

I have installed other ports such as ALPINE & SLRN with no problems in executing them for CLI.


----------



## Speedy (Jan 30, 2010)

ldconfig, man ldconfig


----------



## oliverh (Jan 30, 2010)

Did you ever update your ports? Or are you mixing PBIs, ports and packages? Anyway, it's a bad idea. Update your ports tree and build ncftp.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 30, 2010)

*Sticky: Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / m0N0WALL / pfSense*


----------

